# Best wooden slingshot



## tebbit (Sep 10, 2013)

Could anyone tell me what the best wooden slingshot is?


----------



## JJP (May 23, 2012)

The one you feel most comfortable shooting with...


----------



## tebbit (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I do not know TBH but you could ask my dog he likes wooden slingshots :rofl:


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

There really isn't "an answer" to your question because individuals have differing preferences and so there are many different answers. Some like small frames and others like larger frames. Some shoot vertical and others horizontal. Some shoot with a hammer grip and others use a supported or punch grip. Etc,etc,etc... One poster recently did a thread showing the "favorite" design he settled on -- after trying out 20 different designs on a trial-and-error basis. Only you can decide what is "the best wooden slingshot" for your own preferences and you'll be able to do so only after trying out different sizes, shapes and designs.

I'm presently stumbling through the design maze myself. I wish there was a quick, easy way to settle on that final "best one." Good luck with your search...

Tube_Shooter --- Good to hear Fido likes his your wooden slingshots--at least he's getting enough fiber in his diet!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

It's in there somewhere...


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Hm... that would depend on what you mean buy "best"? Shooting, looking, functional, natural, board cut, hybrid, composite, for sale production, for sale custom, budget, not for sale but wish it I owned it???

General consensus: Torsten's 3D was slingshot of the year for 2012 etc.

IMO: The one you make yourself, I'm particularly fond of composite board cuts patterned after a favorite natural.

Customs: Oh my...

Vender: All wood or ???

??? ??? ??? ???


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> backlit-tree-sunlight_23017_600x450.jpg
> It's in there somewhere...


Lol no its not that's not a yew tree ! :-D


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

For strength you want an oak natural find some oak with large forks an carve them so that they fit your hand.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

your asking the unanswerable, only you can answer that yourself. first thing to do- pick up any wooden slingshot, and just shoot with it. improve on what you hate about it and repeat.


----------

